# Any hairdressers out there!



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

I'm having a bit of a day so I thought I'm going to get appt to get my hair done....make myself feel better.

Phone my usual place to be told that there is now an additional charge for long hair!!

Are they serious.....i'm really thinking she was taking the p***

It's not like my hair is that long anyway.....just below my shoulder. Anyway there prices have almost doubled so i'm going somewhere else 

Is it me... 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Lizzy

That sounds a bit odd to me  

I really think they are taking the p*** too

And no its not you.

x x x


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Most of the hairdressers near me are like that for a simple blowdry Short Mid and long  prices  and  crazy money if u have long hair and want highlights or something but for a normal cut and style i think the prices are all the same


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hiya Lizzy, i had my hair cut and coloured the other day, my hair's really long. Had the same hairdresser for the past 4 years and the bills gone up £7 in 7 months! Going to someone else next time! wouldnt mind but it was only a trim and colour AND i wash and dry it for him too (mobile) to save him time!!!! No more mrs nice guy!


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Last time I had a cut and blow dry in my village salon it was £25.  I am not sure I could afford to have it coloured there as well    Think I'll have to stick to colouring it myself!  I can't believe that they can charge you extra for having long hair      

Fluffs xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

My hairdressers a gem, my hair is quite long really and he doesn't charge me anymore than he would someone with short hair.  Today though I was in a rush as house viewing with my mum who is homeless in a month!  Just got roots done, trimmed fringe and out with wet hair! 

Axxx


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi there

I am a hairdresser, and i do charge a little bit more for long hair
I have to charge more for colouring and stuff as you do use a fair bit more than on shorter hair, also it takes alot longer to do
Since ive started working from home i dont tend to really charge alot of difference between short and long hair
unless its something thats gonna take me 2 hours to do.
When i worked in a salon we had to charge more for long hair because of the amount of time we had to book out to do it.
I have to agree that alot of salons take p*** with prices, if someone with long hair came to me for a cut and blow dry then i would charge them 20-25 quid, depending on what they have done and how long/thick the hair is
I prefer to under charge my clients, as they come back more regular, i cant see how these salons who charge the earth ever make any money?
Im so glad my best mate is a hairdresser too and i dont have to pay him!!


----------

